# Quiet Sunday= 2 above ground fuel tanks



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a very quiet morning today so I thought I'd work on a couple of fuel storage tanks I have been planning. Took me about 2 1/2 hours start to finish.
First- I got hold of a couple of the cardboard centers from commercial size toilet paper rolls from work. They are nice heavy cardboard.
Second- Cleaned off the left over paper and scraped off as much glue as I could with a razor blade. Then a light sanding with some 150 grit sandpaper.
Third- Cut the tops from some 1/4" paper covered foam board, the kind the kids use for school projects, made them to press fit inside and glued them in place on the inside.
Fourth- I had some really quick drying spackle/hole filler and filled in the seam around the cylinder and the top edge where the top and side met. Popped in the oven at 150 for about 10 minutes then sanded the filler smooth.
Then just two coats of a blue/gray paint and all done.
The ones that I have come out to a scale size of 25ft dia and 26ft high. I think they will work out nicely for fuel storage at my refuel point.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazing what you can do with some old cardboard tubes!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:Great work, what are you going to name them?

You going to add piping?


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nicely done,gives me some ideas now.:thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

that is very cool and quick and easy


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Good idea and nice work. Just needs some graffiti near the bottom.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Very Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Good idea and nice work. Just needs some graffiti near the bottom.


Troublemaker!


----------

